# Zeppelin museum in German railway station



## CHamilton (Jan 26, 2014)

Hindenburg partial replica is highlight of Zeppelin Museum in Germany





> FRIEDRICHSHAFEN, Germany — I am looking at a piece of the Hindenburg — or, rather, its replica: its lounge, reading and writing room, passenger cabins and smoking room (yes, there was one) and bar. It's part of the Zeppelin Museum, in the former Hafenbahnhof, or Harbor Railway Station, a striking Bauhaus-style building completed in 1933 in Friedrichshafen, the birthplace of the zeppelin.
> 
> 
> The museum is chockablock with zeppelin memorabilia, but its centerpiece and what drew my wife, Laurel, and me here in October, is this full-size replica of the starboard section of the Hindenburg that's more than 100 feet long. It was created from photographs and original plans, using, in part, original tools. Familiar as I was with Hindenburg history — my father had been a passenger on one of its eastbound flights to Germany — entering these re-created spaces was a revelation.
> ...


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 26, 2014)

This museum sounds like it would be a real blast! 

:giggle:


----------



## cirdan (Jan 26, 2014)

I can definitely recommend this museum. I did it some years ago.


----------



## third rail 1200 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you for posting. I'm planning a trip to Austria this year and this will definitely go on the list.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 26, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> This museum sounds like it would be a real blast!
> 
> :giggle:


I see what you did there. It burns me up. Oh, the humanity!


----------

